

Show HN: Real Time Football Fan Map Using Meteor - anandsatyan
http://map.boutline.com

======
imdsm
Sorry but as I said on twitter, if you're going to ask me to sign up to tag
myself, then I'll keep my data to myself.

~~~
anandsatyan
Sorry to see you go imdsm, Would love to discuss sports and javascript with
you.

------
ing33k
waited for 2 mins to see whats the real time component here and still not able
figure out.

~~~
anandsatyan
a couple of more users signing up and you will see the magic happen. The
positions of teams will keep switching, points increase and markers appear in
real time.

~~~
sathishvj
What technologies are you using on the backend for this? Nice look and feel
for the UI btw. Should try Meteor for the front-end sometime.

~~~
anandsatyan
Meteor, Node, MongoDB that's it. Yeah, you should give Meteor a shot.

------
tagnu_
Interesting coming soon page. Would have been great if the signup window had
less fields to fill in.

------
kvprashant
Cool UI. You guys should probably mention why I need to sign up. Apart from
reserving a username :)

~~~
anandsatyan
Thanks kvprashant, we plan to build a lot of engagement modules around this.
You should get an email from us sometime next week with updates.

------
mfarid
Very very very cool. I waited for such a tool for a
loooooooooooooooooooooooooooong time

~~~
anandsatyan
You seem to be an ardent football fan. We should have a discussion soon about
what you would like to see in a sports app thats missing now. Any leads?

------
blrgeek
So what's the point here? To find other fans of my favorite club so we can
meet up?

~~~
anandsatyan
This is similar to the Represent.la project for startups, except for Football
fans. You can deduce a lot of interesting things. Which team is popular in
which city and country, who is the nearest fan to you, spotting friends
nearby, favorite hangouts for each team's supporters. Can also be extended to
fan club meetups, cheers during the match etc.

~~~
blrgeek
So I posted my location, but there's nothing beyond that I guess? If this is
an MVP, what are you trying to find out from this experiment?

~~~
imdsm
This is a system without data, and data collection isn't going to work because
they want you to sign up.

~~~
sharathacharya
Agree, asking for a sign up is a strenuous process.But this looked interesting
to me and i signed up . They have my location and team preference, Enough data
for them to start with I guess.

------
sandyc2992
Looks interesting! :)

------
singtheday
awesome

------
Vijayramkumar
nice! Looks good!

